# Bubbles and dried flowers



## cosmeticaddict (Aug 22, 2009)

I finally done my first soap and I am happy how it turned out. I just need more practice on designing my soaps.

This one shows the bubble and I need to learn how to get rid of bubble everytime I make soaps.  Any tips on how to eliminate bubbles?






The next image shows that the thicker the soap is, the more chances that the dried flowers wont show at the bottom. Can someone help me how to make it appear on both sides.




But then I am happy with my first batch of soap using NDA Goats milk M&P. My Sopa making endeavor started. Other than my mineral makeup and other natural cosmetics, soap making is another worth spending my time.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, they look nice!

I'm no expert, but I've read if you spritz the mold with rubbing alcohol just before you pour the soap in, and then spritz the top of the soap with the alcohol, it dissipates the bubbles.

Hopefully someone with more expertise will chime in.

Good luck, and keep up the nice work!


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks saltysteele, that make sense, I will try that for the meantime, I will be waiting for more reply.

Also I want to know how to make the edges of the soaps from top of the mold to be as smooth as the bottom edges. Did you get it, I hope it make sense


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

cosmetic addict, I alway spray the TOP of my m/p with alcohol. No need to spray the bottom of the mold. To achieve the smooth edges, I used a paring knife to just smooth them out. Good luck.


----------



## pops1 (Aug 23, 2009)

I was just wondering since you new to the soap game if you knew that anything botanical including dried flowers etc ends up looking like little dried up mouse poo after a couple of days, the only thing l have found that doesn't is dried calendula  flowers.
l spray the jug of melted soap with alcohol before l pour to get rid of the bubbles not the mould ,then after l have finished pouring l then spray again.You also use alcohol for spraying between layers to help them stay together and if you are going to embed things in soap you need to really spray them before you add the melted soap.You always need a spray bottle of alcohol next to you when you are soaping it makes such a difference to the end product and the smell doesn't stay longer than a few minutes.Hope this helps


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Aug 23, 2009)

we are using the soap that I just created on that images. It's funny because my kids keeps saying it look like a mouse pooo.... hahhahaha..
And the dried flower's color, turned brown instantly. But they love the scent.

Is isopropyl alcohol fine? 

Thank you all so much for your help.


----------



## pops1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad to help l am fairly new to soap making too and l know how many questions l had when l first started.
Isopropyl alcohol is the one you need.
I found watching Ann Marie's from Brambleberries video's very helpful they cover all the basic stuff and are easy to understand you can find them here http://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv .


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Aug 23, 2009)

lovely... I dont think I am ready for this yet but someday I will


----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 24, 2009)

cosmeticaddict said:
			
		

> I finally done my first soap and I am happy how it turned out. I just need more practice on designing my soaps.
> 
> This one shows the bubble and I need to learn how to get rid of bubble everytime I make soaps.  Any tips on how to eliminate bubbles?
> 
> ...


  hey hi and welcome to the forum, when i made m&p soap for the first time i used rose petals and i soon found out that it was not a good idea because it turned black and just did not look attractive at all....


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

I think your soap looks wonderful .


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

the lavender and other botanicals always seem to brown, I guess because of oxidation. It may not be so noticeable if you color your soap perhaps.

Also, if you want the botanicals to blend throughout the bar you'll need a 'suspension base'

You can find them on brambleberry.com or thechemistrystore.com


----------



## jarvan (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know, but everytime I have stepped into adding things to my M&P, it helps to keep stirring until the solution starts to thicken and then the stuff stays suspended after pouring/glopping. I alway spray the bubbles off the surface with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## tincanac (Sep 30, 2009)

Ditto on the rubbing alcohol to exterminate bubbles - a few tips if you're interested:

1.  Pour close to the mould - it helps with not getting oodles of bubbles (think of how when the water level is higher to the tap you get less froth)

2.  To suspend the additives,  a rule of thumb trick is to wait until a thick skin forms on the top of your melted soap, I dont know what this is in inches but in milimetres it's about 1 1/2mm thick.  remove the skin, add your additive, stir in but not too vigorously (that creates bubbles), just enough so that it disperses evenly throughout the melted soap - then pour close and slowly into mould. sprtiz with alcohol (dont use vodka - I've tried it as a cheaper alternative and just got botched soap) 

3. It helps to have a pot of hot water in which you place your melted soap jug in between pours - it keeps it relatively free flowing so you dont have to nuke it again - 


I'll post a pic below of a soap I call Cranbran - I made it with the same method - you get great suspension and even dispersion.




This is what it looks like when light is shone through it:




Hope it helps


----------



## God'sCountryGirl (Oct 28, 2009)

your soap look great! something to remember is whatever goes in the soap that is alive will turn brown quick (in 2 weeks or more/less) also for the bubbles, spritz of rubbing alcahol on top of the soap does the bubbles away with.


----------

